# CLT/Gulf Hustler 3/18/04



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Headed out of little creek with high hopes of coming home with some toggs. hit the chesapeake light tower first, using fiddler crabs, fresh clam, etc. no togs, but did get some pullage with sharks to 4ft. of the five boats out there I only saw one tog landed! We decided to head east 7 or so more miles to a wreck called the Gulf Hustler ..found it hard to anchor onto so we gave it a quick shot and headed west. We also tried a bit of trolling for striper from sandbridge north to rudee inlet. threw in the towel when the wind/chop picked up. not the trip I had hoped for but it was great to get out on the water and feel something tuggin on my line. damn toggs!


----------

